# 3D Rendering in Photoshop CC 2014 freezes after extruding



## Sanjay Chatterj (Apr 5, 2015)

MotherBoard : 970ADS3P
Processor : AMD(FX(tm) 8350 Eight Core Processor Black Edition
Memory : 16 GB DDR3 (Corsair Vengenance)
Graphics Card: Zotac Geforce GTX 760
OS : Windows 8.1

Extruding a layer in Photoshop CC 2014 it freezes after while after rendering. Please Help


----------

